# NEW MecArmy PT16 3 X CREE XP-G2 single 16340 flashlight 1000 lumens



## Alex1234 (Dec 1, 2015)

I LIKE !!!



http://goinggear.com/mecarmy-pt16-3-x-cree-xp-g2-1000-lumen-flashlight.html



pt16.2 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


pt16 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


pt16.2 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


pt16.3 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


pt16.4 by Alex Littig, on Flickr


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 2, 2015)

Love the protected micro-USB port. The rubber plugs that other flashlights use just don't cut it.

I don't care for the cool-white emitters, but everything else looks like plenty of fun.

The term "pocket-rocket" was coined for a monster like this!


----------



## saypat (Dec 2, 2015)

what a great light! MecArmy has it going on.


----------



## MCX (Dec 2, 2015)

Great light:twothumbs


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 2, 2015)

Is there a rear switch?

Looks very cool! 
I have the mecarmy illumine on my key for 3 weeks now! work flawless, nice usable low mode.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 2, 2015)

Very interested in this. Wonder when it will be available?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 2, 2015)

My two thoughts are:

1. Given my current lineup, I like the super-bright super-small combination, but I cannot think of many uses for a short-running ultra-flooder
2. Nevertheless, I think I want it


----------



## markr6 (Dec 2, 2015)

35 minutes of "Bwwwahahahaha" @ 1000lm.

NW option and I may have cracked! Good, I don't need to buy anymore right now.

Appears to be in stock at illuminationgear


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 2, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Love the protected micro-USB port. The rubber plugs that other flashlights use just don't cut it.
> 
> I don't care for the neutral-white emitters, but everything else looks like plenty of fun.
> 
> The term "pocket-rocket" was coined for a monster like this!



Neutral white emitters? Where are you getting that from?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 2, 2015)

defloyd77 said:


> Neutral white emitters? Where are you getting that from?



Sorry. I meant cool-white. I had started to say I generally purchase neutral-white only, but screwed up the rewrite. 

I have fixed my OP.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 2, 2015)

wolfstyle said:


> Very interested in this. Wonder when it will be available?




Today!


----------



## Dubois (Dec 2, 2015)

Paul6ppca said:


> Is there a rear switch?
> 
> Looks very cool!
> I have the mecarmy illumine on my key for 3 weeks now! work flawless, nice usable low mode.



I think that is a mistake in Going Gear's description. It looks like an electronic side switch to me.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 2, 2015)

Dubois said:


> I think that is a mistake in Going Gear's description. It looks like an electronic side switch to me.




You are correct. I just updated it.


----------



## Dubois (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll be interested in a review, or just overall impressions of this light when someone gets hold of one. It certainly looks like a pocket rocket.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, that's a cool little light!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 3, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Yeah, that's a cool little light!




Yes, cool. I wish it was a "neutral little light"


----------



## ven (Dec 3, 2015)

Cute! looks quite cool, would prefer if it had a black bezel though(ok i guess i am fussy). My only concern would be durability(threads etc) over time.

Still it looks good value for a fun light


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 4, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yes, cool. I wish it was a "neutral little light"



I agree! :thumbsup:

As always neutral is my choice when it's an option.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 4, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> I agree! :thumbsup:
> 
> As always neutral is my choice when it's an option.



thats what we have vinh for. if he cant increase the current im sure he can at least do emitter swaps. imagine this light with 219c


----------



## markr6 (Dec 4, 2015)

Alex1234 said:


> thats what we have vinh for. if he cant increase the current im sure he can at least do emitter swaps. imagine this light with 219c



I was just thinking 219C. But most of vinh's stuff is too much $$$ for me to handle


----------



## Tixx (Dec 4, 2015)

What exactly is the UI?


----------



## Tixx (Dec 4, 2015)

Alex1234 said:


> thats what we have vinh for. if he cant increase the current im sure he can at least do emitter swaps. imagine this light with 219c



Bought 2, will see. Remember the discount code section here a CPF so you can save 10%.


----------



## wardroid (Dec 4, 2015)

it looks pretty cool. I'm going to have to buy one for no reason.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 4, 2015)

Received mine today. Good build quality and finishing, shorter than Nitecore EC11 but slightly bigger head, surprising neutral tint. Only memory when used for more than 3 minutes, otherwise always starting at turbo. Easy and quick charge, nice mixed beam.

Posted some pics at my instagram: kmflashlights


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 4, 2015)

How is the electronic switch? Is it instant click on or more press hold with a 1/2 secondish delay? Looks very cool.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 5, 2015)

It is instant, but momentary when released within approximately 1,5 second.


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 5, 2015)

Areally the flashy modes hidden?


----------



## texas cop (Dec 5, 2015)

Some of the earlier descriptions also listed 18350 as fitting will one fit in?


----------



## Croquette (Dec 5, 2015)

Diamond knurling, fins on the head and steel bezel, an almost triad tail switch.
Looks like an oveready moddolar to me.


----------



## houtex (Dec 7, 2015)

Mine came in from GG today. 

Pros:

Small 
great fit & finish 
rechargeable 

Cons:

UI is a little off. Takes getting use to
Lumens. I don't think it's 1000 lumens. Heck , maybe not even half that. Maybe 400-500. 

18350 will not fit


----------



## texas cop (Dec 8, 2015)

houtex said:


> Mine came in from GG today.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. Which battery are you using now?


----------



## kj75 (Dec 8, 2015)

My review on the PT16 is up: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-16340-cell-micro-usb-(beam)shots-comparison


----------



## run4jc (Dec 8, 2015)

kj75 said:


> My review on the PT16 is up:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-16340-cell-micro-usb-(beam)shots-comparison



Great review and photos - thanks for doing this! Clearly you put a lot of effort into it. To echo some of your comments, this light really has a quality look and feel to it As has been mentioned already, it is an Oveready / Moddoolar Pocket clone, from the "triad-like" tail to the knurling to the head and bezel. The obvious difference is the switch and the interface. Time will tell how the light holds up, but based on first impressions it seems very well made.

I'm really trying to get used to the interface but it's a struggle. It just isn't intuitive. The instant on is and isn't - if you want it on for an instant, yes. But there's no "momentary"...hold it long enough and the light is on. And yes, you can memorize the level that you want the light to come on, but you have to go through that instant turbo to get there. Hold the switch to turn off....just kinda strange.

All this is offset by what I perceive as real value, though. The ability to charge the ubiquitous (and included) 16340 battery while still in the light is nice. The beam is nice, but no way 1000 lumen on turbo. I read 642 with the included cell fully charged. Haven't done any extended run time tests - I'll leave that to those with better equipment. Still, 642 lumen from a single cell flashlight ain't too shabby.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm going to say not even a good deal at half the price. Probably going back to going gear. I could not say this even hits 300 lumens. Switch is glitchy. UI has no instructions and seems to start on high. $65...you have to be kidding.


----------



## P1X4R (Dec 8, 2015)

Here's a video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_jd5d12Mg

I need to pick this up from my friend. It arrived yesterday but been too busy with work lately..


----------



## houtex (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm using the supplied battery. There seems to be enough wall thickness to bore out for a 18350.

Some thing I noticed tonight. If I hold down the button it ramps up or down. It gets very low, 4 lumens or less but it also goes very high around 800 +. The thing is I can't figure out how to set it at the highest for turn on.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 8, 2015)

Is the supplied battery an ICR? I was guessing the current draw would be enough that you might need an imr to really drive it... What do you think?


----------



## P1X4R (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's the supplied battery.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 9, 2015)

No idea what that is, but at 650mAh, maybe more likely an ICR?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 9, 2015)

Tixx said:


> I'm going to say not even a good deal at half the price. Probably going back to going gear. I could not say this even hits 300 lumens. Switch is glitchy. UI has no instructions and seems to start on high. $65...you have to be kidding.



Yeah, they sent us the instructions after they sent the lights. Current units are going out with instructions. I'll see if I can get a pdf from them.

Feel free to send it back if you aren't happy with it. The one I have on my desk sure looks like 1000 when comparing it to several other lights, so maybe you just got a bum unit.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 9, 2015)

It's bright and it's a nice light. My, are we spoiled. I measure 642 lumen in my sphere- that's amazing for the price and for 1 (included) cell.


----------



## P1X4R (Dec 9, 2015)

The UI is unique to me. Default is instant burst mode when pressing the button quickly. In order to keep it on continuously you will need to hold the button just slightly longer. It's the same for turning it off. My first impression was to quick press to turn off but it cycled to a lower mode. You can cycle through the modes in full on mode. A bit quirky than what I'm used to.

To be honest I'm a little disappointed with the brightness for something that's advertised as 1000 lumens. My EC11 or MT10C is noticeably brighter. I give it high marks though for the cool looking design.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 10, 2015)

run4jc said:


> It's bright and it's a nice light. My, are we spoiled. I measure 642 lumen in my sphere- that's amazing for the price and for 1 (included) cell.


 
Glad you are satisfied with it. To me it is FALSE advertizing. They are not the only company who does it!


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 10, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Glad you are satisfied with it. To me it is FALSE advertizing. They are not the only company who does it!



I had a feeling it was to good to be true  im sad. i was going to buy one but i knew better to wait for a review


----------



## texas cop (Dec 10, 2015)

1000 lumens off a single 16340 is a real trick to pull off. I've a few home made triples and some quads, the LEDs can do it no problem. The batteries can't get to the current loads without sagging too much. Light looks great, but that 16340 limitation a design killer. A slightly larger or bored out tube with extension would put it in the 18350/18650 current loads that can push a triple to 1000. Can anyone give inner/outer tube diameters, if it looks close I'll bit the bullet and buy one to bore out. I'll post pre and post current loads. This light is just too nice looking not to live up to the claims.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 10, 2015)

It is a cool looking light,,,,,,,,,,maybe *texas cop or VINH could make some positive changes to it! *


----------



## geokite (Dec 10, 2015)

Is there an issue with thread lube getting into the usb port?

Steve


----------



## Tixx (Dec 10, 2015)

Alex1234 said:


> I had a feeling it was to good to be true  im sad. i was going to buy one but i knew better to wait for a review


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 10, 2015)

I read all of this, and it just makes me resolve to save up my dough and buy the real thing, i.e. an Oveready Moddoolar.

(In fact, I pretty much have the dough saved up. Now if they would only make some more available for sale!)

This MecArmy is an obvious and blatant copy, but done much less well, and with none of the lego-ability that makes the Oveready part of a system.

In the meantime, I have my Vinh SL2C running on a triple XPL from an 18350, and it puts out well over 2000 lumens already. And it legos to run an 18650 with the spare battery-tube, for longer run-time. Well over 2000 lumens in real measured numbers, not inflated, lie-to-the-suckers numbers.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 10, 2015)

lampeDépêche said:


> I read all of this, and it just makes me resolve to save up my dough and buy the real thing, i.e. an Oveready Moddoolar.
> 
> (In fact, I pretty much have the dough saved up. Now if they would only make some more available for sale!)
> 
> ...




wow i had no idea they existed. they even look nicer then this one. but $350 is lot  but they are also rated at 3500 lumens it looks like. i may have to get one if they go instock


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 10, 2015)

Alex1234 said:


> wow i had no idea they existed. they even look nicer then this one.



Yup. And now you see where MecArmy got their Triad tail from, as well as the coarse diamond checkering. But Oveready did it right, but basing it on an 18350 instead of the (inadequate) 16340.

I have never had a Moddoolar in my hands, but I hope to one day. 

Ridiculous amount of money, for sure. That's why having one of Vinh's SL2C's in the 18350 configuration is the next best thing (and half the price).


----------



## Erik1213 (Dec 10, 2015)

This little light is awesome! However, there are a couple of things I'd like to bring to everyones attention:

1. The included battery is not protected. 

2. The built in charging circuit charges to 4.3 volts before stopping.

3. There does not appear to be a low voltage cutoff at a reasonable voltage. I stopped mine at 2.4 volts when doing a full drain test.

4. The lens is plastic. It scratches VERY EASILY. Be careful!

5. The interface is awkward. Very Klarus RS1a esque.

Aside from that, it's a hilariously bright but tiny light. Blows everyones mind that sees it. The tint is amazing. I don't have a single cool white light that has a tint this nice. The beam is great! Much cleaner than my only other triple (Nichia 219 triple) and floodier.

I think it's a good buy under 60 bucks.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 11, 2015)

lampeDépêche said:


> I read all of this, and it just makes me resolve to save up my dough and buy the real thing, i.e. an Oveready Moddoolar.
> 
> (In fact, I pretty much have the dough saved up. Now if they would only make some more available for sale!)
> 
> ...


Yeah, good idea. Just need supply!


----------



## Tixx (Dec 11, 2015)

lampeDépêche said:


> Yup. And now you see where MecArmy got their Triad tail from, as well as the coarse diamond checkering. But Oveready did it right, but basing it on an 18350 instead of the (inadequate) 16340.
> 
> I have never had a Moddoolar in my hands, but I hope to one day.
> 
> Ridiculous amount of money, for sure. That's why having one of Vinh's SL2C's in the 18350 configuration is the next best thing (and half the price).


Oh yeah the SLC2vn is an awesome light. Have an XPL 4000k and a 219c.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 11, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Glad you are satisfied with it. To me it is FALSE advertizing. They are not the only company who does it!



+1 

False advertising and theft. 

How do you think OR feels right now? Who knows, maybe they're laughing at it but Im not. This stuff really pisses me off. So we have theft from the CPF family and greatly exaggerated claims..... I think SCAM is the word I was looking for. I'd reframe from buying it in support of OR or these companies will keep doing it. What if you went into work tomorrow and they assigned 20% of your workload, that you created and implemented, and someone else was doing a half *** job of it thus resulting in a 20% pay reduction? Wouldn't be too cool then would it? You guys remember the outrage over the SPY007 clone? This is the same thing and deserves the same response. A unified sentiment of rejection. That leaves a lasting impression on whats acceptable and I feel is more inline with the principle's of CPF and it's members.

MecArmy.....more like Meclone.

:thumbsdow


----------



## Dubois (Dec 12, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> You guys remember the outrage over the SPY007 clone? This is the same thing and deserves the same response.
> 
> :thumbsdow



I disagree. Niteye's SPY007 copy was an identical light and spec. To me this is nothing like a copy of the OR light. OK, it's a small, triple LED light, but: 

* Battery is different (16340 v 18350)
* Size is different - PT16 is shorter
* The tail on the PT16 does not stick out, rocket shaped
* The switch is different - side, electronic v tail, clicky (?)
* Heat sinking on head is totally different
* Even the bezel is different - the PT16 is smooth all round, and doesn't have the indents
* LED's are different

Maybe the diamond knurling on the body is similar - so what? I doubt Overready were the first to come up with that design (nor will they be the last).

Another major difference is in the spec - the custom light offers some 3500 lumens, the pT16 does not offer anything like that.

There is no chance of MecArmy fooling someone into buying the PT16 thinking he is getting a copy of the Moddoolar - tbh I doubt they have ever heard of Overready. The Niteye was a blatant copy of the unusual ZIP007 custom light. 

As I see it, both are small (very small, in the case of the PT16) triple led lights.

Still, let's not let the facts get in the way of a good "let's lynch 'em" story.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 12, 2015)

Erik1213 said:


> This little light is awesome! However, there are a couple of things I'd like to bring to everyones attention:
> 
> 1. The included battery is not protected.
> 
> ...




A question I posed about the CooYoo could just as appropriately be asked here:



KeepingItLight said:


> As I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a CooYoo last week, I stopped to ask myself this rhetorical question: Is the charger in the CooYoo better than your typical xxxx-fire charger, or is it perhaps the same? When I realized that I did not know the answer, I put my PayPal gun back in its holster.
> 
> A venting event in a sealed flashlight has the potential to be more dangerous than one in a stand-alone charger. This suggests that in-light rechargers should be at least as good as their stand-alone cousins.


----------



## Dubois (Dec 12, 2015)

Charging to 4.3v doesn't sound great. The first charge I made of my PT16 was as follows:

Starting battery voltage 3.7v
Charging current 0.50A
After 15 minutes current had dropped to 0.34A
Charging finished (red led in flashlight turned green) after 45 minutes.

Current measurements using an Xtar usb meter, and DMM. The Battery 4.15V when I took it out to measure. A little low perhaps, but I'm perfectly happy with that - if I want 4.2V I'll use another charger.

Incidentally, when I charged my IllumineX (export version of the CooYoo) it also completed its charge at around 4.14v, but the charging current was much less.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 12, 2015)

Sooner or later, I am hoping HKJ and other reviewers will begin to publish extensive reviews of the chargers that are built into flashlights. 

With a stand-alone charger you usually get multiple, redundant safety checks. Termination on time, temperature, current, voltage, and so on, are often built into a good charger. Given that a venting event inside a sealed flashlight is potentially more dangerous that one that happens outside a flashlight, should we not expect our rechargeable flashlights to incorporate these same safeguards?


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 12, 2015)

lampeDépêche said:


> I read all of this, and it just makes me resolve to save up my dough and buy the real thing, i.e. an Oveready Moddoolar.
> 
> (In fact, I pretty much have the dough saved up. Now if they would only make some more available for sale!)
> 
> ...


True but not many ppl would spend 350 for such a light, for me its more a gag light. Furthermore it seems that the mecarmy is much smaller but i could be wrong. In my opinion the tiny size and triple emitter is the cool thing here, not so much the shape. In a two months or so that mecarmy model is probably sold for 30 dollars at gearbest under cooyoo label or something like that. It would be a no brainer but 350 is a massive amount of money for such a light, i would go for the 30 dollar low budget version, its still cool and i think even smaller


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 12, 2015)

Erik1213 said:


> This little light is awesome! However, there are a couple of things I'd like to bring to everyones attention:
> 
> 1. The included battery is not protected.
> 
> ...


You can use your own protected cells i think, at least something
plastic lens is ok, the olight SR mini used plastic lenses as well.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 12, 2015)

Danielsan said:


> You can use your own protected cells i think, at least something
> plastic lens is ok, the olight SR mini used plastic lenses as well.



Can't address the lens, but I am using an AW black label RCR123 in mine. Works fine.


----------



## Dubois (Dec 12, 2015)

A protected Nitecore NL166 works fine in my PT16.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 12, 2015)

HEAVILY EDITED FOR LENGTH:




Dubois said:


> To me this is nothing like a copy of the OR light. OK, it's a small, triple LED light, but:
> Maybe the diamond knurling on the body is similar - so what? I doubt Overready were the first to come up with that design (nor will they be the last). tbh I doubt they have ever heard of Overready. The Niteye was a blatant copy of the unusual ZIP007 custom light.
> Still, let's not let the facts get in the way of a good "let's lynch 'em" story.




First, I hate to bump this thread so this will be my second and last post. I contributed what I have to say so there's really no point in repeating it over and over. This is theft. If I understand your post correctly whatev company has never heard of OR. The only similarity is the checkering and the triple LED. It is nothing like OR's offering...... I find that absolutely astonishing. I'd wager there wouldn't be a single member that would _not _recognize this is a _copy_. Since you find that term disagreeable, I'll just go with "astonishingly similar".... The only accurate assessment of the light you provided I can find ( aside of some specs ) was it had less "astonishingly similar" attributes compared to the other stolen design of the SPY007. I can agree on that to a degree, taking into consideration the fact that the whatev light is a feeble, cheap, ripoff. Give me 10 minutes a caliper and maybe a voltmeter and I will provide twice as many differences for the SPY007 copy as you did for the OR copy. Not that I find it relevant, it's the entire essence of the light that makes it "astonishingly similar". However I would find that to be splitting hairs...as I find the specs you provided...although they do have merit by default. Taking all things into consideration, I would have to find your assessment as a whole, incorrect. This brings me to my second and last point, which I believe, reaffirms my first. 




Dubois said:


> Still, let's not let the facts get in the way of a good "let's lynch 'em" story.




I couldn't have buttoned up this exchange of views better myself if I took months trying to write it. In fact, Whateve company also has 4 other "astonishingly similar" offerings that look "astonishingly similar" to other popular companies that have earned their rep with originality and hard work. It's obvious these were low cost, low quality, ripoffs for the people that would recognize the "astonishing similarities"...us. However if you don't view the OR sample as a copy, you may find it challenging to find similarities with those as well, but I'll let you decide. I was going to PM you the links as I won't post them. Being that you are a self admitted fact finder and I clearly am not. I wouldn't have to encourage you to use Google before questioning someones motives for making a factually correct post. You already know how to do that. What I do find most curious is you've had lots of time to correct what my motives were at the end of your post simply by assessing the facts. One may find checking the facts first a prudent approach before making such a statement. To be fair, that statement was 100% accurate, but unfortunately it only applied to your own post instead of mine. 


Hope everyone has an awesome weekend! Catch you in another thread!


----------



## Erik1213 (Dec 13, 2015)

run4jc said:


> Can't address the lens, but I am using an AW black label RCR123 in mine. Works fine.



Would an IMR be as safe while
giving better output?


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 13, 2015)

Erik1213 said:


> Would an IMR be as safe while
> giving better output?



An IMR 16340 might do a better job. This is based upon my experience with other triple XP-G2 S2high output lights. In those cases output was increased over the AW 16340 protected black cell.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 14, 2015)

More PT-series to be launched soon, according to the picture at the box.


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 14, 2015)

Aaah the triad-inspired tailcap looks awesome. Just Wish it took advantage of the best thing about that shape to me, smooth ride to a *clicky* unfettered by a shroud rim, while still being able to tail stand.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 14, 2015)

Erik1213 said:


> Would an IMR be as safe while
> giving better output?


And longer run time.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 14, 2015)

PT series needs a clip imo.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 15, 2015)

Forrest- While I appreciate the zeal with which you defend Oveready's honor, I'll ask you politely to not question the sobriety, sanity, lineage, parentage, intelligence, or motives of other members here. I, and others, share your sense of frustration with the blatant copying, I've been verbose in the past in defense of other original work. Vote with your wallet, and maybe these copies will go by the wayside like others before them. From my reading, the UI is awkward, specs are exaggerated, and I doubt the build quality is even close to Oveready's standards. I highly doubt any of their potential customers were lured away by this offering. Kudos for this being the first direct response to the referenced posting...


----------



## houtex (Dec 17, 2015)

Well mine gave out. It will not go into high or medium even. It only cycles in low, really low, then off. I so wanted to love this light. It's going back to goinggear. : (


----------



## Humantorch (Dec 23, 2015)

My copy of this arrived today (Christmas eve here).

Some interesting observations wrt batteries!

I tried it with just <<some>> of the 16340 batteries I have, and have noticed that the start-up current this light is drawing is more than enough to trip the protection IC on <<some>> of my batteries, notably:
- Some Olight RCR123a's (some do work, some don't)
- None of my XTar 16340 650mah batteries work
- None of my Efest 16340 850mah batteries work

However, the supplied battery works fine, a KeepPower 16340 and MasterInstruments 16340 both worked, a Nitecore NL166 RCR123a worked fine, my AW ICR 123 batteries all work, and both my AW and Efest IMR 16340's work just fine.
And imo the performance was better with the IMR batteries


----------



## BLUE LED (Dec 23, 2015)

IMR 16340 cell does work better in this light  In both Lux and lumens.


----------



## ponkan (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in the process of testing my mecarmy pt16 alongside my sc62w. I'll upload photos on this forum post to compare the color tint (if it's neutral) and the brightness (it it's 1000 lumens).


----------



## ponkan (Jan 6, 2016)

markr6 said:


> 35 minutes of "Bwwwahahahaha" @ 1000lm.
> 
> NW option and I may have cracked! Good, I don't need to buy anymore right now.
> 
> Appears to be in stock at illuminationgear



On your comment about neutral white, you're perfectly correct in stating that it is cool white. Nonetheless, I find the tint on the pt16 to be acceptable even for me, more so than my nitecore mh20 (I prefer NW btw). Moreover, I noticed that you tend to gravitate over Zebralight neutral white options, so I included that here in my photos since I recently got it. I must say, I like the zebralight, but I digress. 



Here are some photos

top left to right: Fenix E50, Mecarmy PT16
bottom left to right: Zebralight SC62W, Nitecore MH20


----------



## ponkan (Jan 7, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Love the protected micro-USB port. The rubber plugs that other flashlights use just don't cut it.
> 
> I don't care for the cool-white emitters, but everything else looks like plenty of fun.
> 
> The term "pocket-rocket" was coined for a monster like this!




In all honesty, the cool tint is quite pleasant. You can check my preliminary test on the matter where I compared it to my Zebralight SC62W, Nitecore MH20 cool white, Fenix E50, and Olight s10 Neutral. As far as tint goes, it has a "Warmer" tint than the already pleasant Nitecore MH20 (imho). Not as "pure white"/"neutral" as Fenix E50, but still pleasant. 


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ary-test-and-impression&p=4814906#post4814906


----------



## ponkan (Jan 7, 2016)

Dubois said:


> I'll be interested in a review, or just overall impressions of this light when someone gets hold of one. It certainly looks like a pocket rocket.


 
Someone poster a review on the little flashlight. I have a preliminary test/impression myself, so check it out. You can even call it a review as well. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ary-test-and-impression&p=4814906#post4814906


----------



## ponkan (Jan 7, 2016)

ven said:


> Cute! looks quite cool, would prefer if it had a black bezel though(ok i guess i am fussy). My only concern would be durability(threads etc) over time.
> 
> Still it looks good value for a fun light




Lol, you don't have to worry about durability. It's built like a tank, and I don't mean it as a fanboy. Think Olight S10 aluminum wall thickness, but twice thicker. Oh, and better square edged threads than my Nitecore MH20 and found on both ends. Let's not forget the dual O-ring on the bottom thread, though the head thread "only" has 1. 

Only concern you should have is the user interface on the thing and the claimed "1000" lumens, looking more like 600-650 lumens.


----------



## ponkan (Jan 7, 2016)

houtex said:


> Mine came in from GG today.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...




I agree that it's not 1000 lumens. Testing more, I'm doubting my initial "700-800 lumen" range. Based on comparison between the 577 lumen and 920 lumen H1 brightness mode of Zebralight, the PT16 looks more like 600-650 lumens.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 7, 2016)

ponkan said:


> I agree that it's not 1000 lumens. Testing more, I'm doubting my initial "700-800 lumen" range. Based on comparison between the 577 lumen and 920 lumen H1 brightness mode of Zebralight, the PT16 looks more like 600-650 lumens.



Good estimate. I measured mine HERE at 642 lumen. This light has quickly been relegated to "in the drawer" status. It may look like an Oveready, but it's FAR from being an Oveready!! The UI just kills it completely for me. I give 'em props for building a solid little light, but dang, that UI.

:thinking:


----------



## DBCstm (Jan 18, 2016)

Interesting. I came in here following up on reviews on this little light. Don't get into CPF often anymore and it's pretty quickly easy to see why.

I'll get one, pull the OEM driver or wipe it clean and piggyback a 10mm FET in with 7 modes (maybe 5, we'll see, I'll write it how I want it to be and go from there) and reversing so Turbo or Moon is instantly accessible, and the FET will probably get it up around 2000 real out the front lumens. Why gripe about what it isn't, when you can just make it what you want?

Have fun!


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 19, 2016)

When you receive your. Can you see if it can be moded with XP-G2 S4 over the stock R5.


----------



## silverspurr (Feb 18, 2016)

Just received mine. 
Sick! 
Insanely bright for its size + nice *upgraded U.I.* which is now "*totally operationally friendly*" unlike a few previous reviews I read prior to purchasing.
Built like a tank, cool white no tinting.
Killer strobe!
Only con = for the price should be a glass lens not a high impact poly-carbonate.
Used a G.G. discount code + free shipping.
Will now sell my Olight S10R II which I barely used, never liked and replace it with this.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes, the PT16 is quite nice. I'm enjoying mine.



The cool white XPG2s it came with are pretty good, but I upgraded mine to triple XPL HI 5000K 3D. Emitter swap and reflow was fast and easy. 
Beam pattern is very good for a small triple. The optic is superior to standard Carlco optics. It's throwier and with a more pleasing beam pattern than the 20mm Carclo 10507 narrow spot triple TIR optic. 
The star is aluminum and fairly thin. The spacing between the LEDs isn't standard. UInfortunately, you can't swap in a 20mm triple copper Noctigon because the emitter spacing is different and the emitters won't fit under the optic. 
In retrospect I think the PT14 might have been a better choice. The PT16's body tube is so short its hard to grip the knurled portion. The 14500 sized PTR14 has a longer battery tube and is probably easier to grip.
The upgraded UI is fine, but I would have preferred that the double-click for high shortcut work even when the light is on.


----------



## silverspurr (Mar 9, 2016)

Update: after just under two weeks it started acting erratically, then a day or two later just died and would not turn on, battery fine fully charged.
Must have been a faulty switch I would guess.

G.G. sent a new replacement out and received it in 3 days, working great, knock on wood.


----------



## gkbain (Apr 8, 2016)

Got mine from GG a couple of days ago. It is the V2. The 16340 included has a sleeve, to keep it from rattling? Anyway, take the sleeve out and all my 18xx batteries fit. I don't have an 18350 to try for length but the ID has plenty of clearance. Must have changed this on the V2 along with the UI.


----------



## texas cop (Apr 9, 2016)

gkbain said:


> Got mine from GG a couple of days ago. It is the V2. The 16340 included has a sleeve, to keep it from rattling? Anyway, take the sleeve out and all my 18xx batteries fit. I don't have an 18350 to try for length but the ID has plenty of clearance. Must have changed this on the V2 along with the UI.




That's the V3 version and every one who list them says not in stock yet. You got lucky.


----------



## gkbain (Apr 9, 2016)

texas cop said:


> That's the V3 version and every one who list them says not in stock yet. You got lucky.




thanks!


----------



## Jayvivet (Apr 23, 2016)

I just received a v3 today. I can confirm it does now take 18350


----------



## Glow Bug (May 9, 2016)

Who has the version 3?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 9, 2016)

Illumn has version 3. 

Confirmed by the staff when I visited on-site a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SG Hall (May 9, 2016)

Mine has the UI of post #84, but does not take 18350s. If you get a good one, these are great little lights.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Nov 17, 2016)

I just received my PT16 v3 from hkeqipment and it doesn't even turn on. Doesn't even charge, the light is green even though the battery is 3.6v


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 17, 2016)

KG_Tuning said:


> I just received my PT16 v3 from hkeqipment and it doesn't even turn on. Doesn't even charge, the light is green even though the battery is 3.6v



Give us details. Did you try a different battery?


----------



## ven (Nov 17, 2016)

Is there any plastic part to remove which breaks contact, sometimes USB lights with the cell inside have a little plastic washer(of sort)..............just a thought.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 17, 2016)

ven said:


> Is there any plastic part to remove which breaks contact, sometimes USB lights with the cell inside have a little plastic washer(of sort)..............just a thought.




My PT16 did not turn on out of the box too because there was a plastic sheet insulating the battery from its contact. You find it inside the tailcap.


----------



## AVService (Nov 17, 2016)

Kilovolt said:


> My PT16 did not turn on out of the box too because there was a plastic sheet insulating the battery from its contact. You find it inside the tailcap.



Mine was the same but....he says the light is green on the charge indicator too so I wonder if that is upstream 
or downstream from a connected battery after all?

I would think if the charge circuit sees no battery that it will glow red,not green?

I would look for the plastic insulator first for sure and let us know.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Nov 17, 2016)

I took the insulator out before even trying to turn it on, then discovered it wouldn't turn on or charge the supplied battery, I then tried an Efest purple 18350 and got the same result, no switch on and a green charge light.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 18, 2016)

FWIW I put a piece of tape on the negative of the battery: the light does not work but the charging LED glows green.

However it appears that KG Tuning's PT16 is actually defective and I suggest he contacts HKEquipment whose warranty service is to my personal experience very good.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Nov 18, 2016)

Managed to eventually get a return address and instructions.


----------

